# problème installation w10/bootcamp



## rodymcfly (15 Septembre 2016)

L O tous,

après recherche sur mon soucis j'suis tombé (aie) sur ce forum qui à l'air bien actif
sur un macbookpro mid2015 ssd512 d origine
j'essaye de mettre via bootcamp w10pro depuis une image .iso que j'ai acheté en version complète
j'ai fait tout cela : 
reset du mac puis mises à jour
au moment de choisir la partition bootcamp lors de l'installation de windows
il me dit logiquement qu'elle ne peut pas accueillir windows, 
je suis donc le tuto apple, je fait formater et la ensuite ca continue l'install et me dit qu il n'a pas put trouver de partition compatible ;-(
je reessaye de la formater plsuieurs fois comme le préconise apple quand on a ce message : idem, et idem si je la supprime et la recréé, ca créé des partitions en plus et ensuite ca marche plus du tout
si je la supprime et fait suivant pour que ca installe windows dessus ca commence puis me dit que la partition efi est en ntfs et qu il faut qu elle soit en fat32

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGG

merci de votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2016)

Salut

Tu en es où la au niveau partitions?
Que te renvoie, sous Mac os x la commande depuis le terminal :
*diskutil list*


----------



## rodymcfly (15 Septembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu en es où la au niveau partitions?
> Que te renvoie, sous Mac os x la commande depuis le terminal :
> *diskutil list*



là j'ai booter direct sur windows en tenatn ALT puis j ai viré lors de l'install de windows les partitions qui avait été recrée en plus de celle de macos et ca avance, mais la derniere fois que j'étais arrivé sur le bureau de windows, il voulait plus booter sur la partition de macOS  ;-(
je pourrais faire DISKUTIL ... , ou pas si ca a replanté macOS, la partition que une fois l'install de windows finie

ps : j ai mis sur une cle usb le dossier windowssupport, je peut l'utiliser comment sou windows si ca marche ?
car comme l'install se fait pas via bootcamp, la seule fois ou j'étais arrivé sur le bureau de windows, la carte reseau ni le wifi ne marchait pas

a ++ merci à toi et les autres si passent par là

ps : à chaque essai du coup j'ai reseter complet le mac et du coup j'avais bien 1 seule partition avant de lancer bootcamp


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2016)

C'est assez lourd tout ça.
Pourquoi ne passes-tu pas par l'assistant BootCamp pour créer ta partition, installer Windows et créer la clé des drivers nécessaires?
Perso j'ai windows en virtualisation, mais il me semble que la procédure d'install passe par L'assistant BootCamp.


----------



## rodymcfly (15 Septembre 2016)

c'est ce quej e fait depuis le départ, mais au moment de l'install il me dit qu il ne trouve pas de partition compatible, j'ai beau suivre le tuto de apple, ca me fait cette erreur, là il est en train d'installer w10, on va voir si il a pas planté le double boot


----------



## rodymcfly (15 Septembre 2016)

bon, il a eut peur de votre super forum, ca marche après toutes mes bidouilles
arrivé sur le bureau w10, il a installé bootcamp et mis les drivers, j'ai du wifi etc ..
j'ai bootcamp en bas à droite vers l'heure et il reboot bien en macOS si je clique par là
si j'éteins macOS et reboot en tenant ALT, il me propose, (c'est là le hic) macOS, windows, et windows
le premier windows marche, le second correspond à une installation en cours de windows au moment du choix de la langue
j'ai regardé j'ai + de 200go de libre sous macOS et autant sous windows
à part ce peitt bug, que j'aimerais bien enlevé, au moins ca marche enfin
diskutil list me donne :
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage macOS                   241.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4
   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s5
   6:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                250.0 GB   disk0s6
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS macOS                  +241.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 EADEDAD8-D843-43DB-A924-6938A826D146
                                 Unencrypted


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2016)

Je pense que ton choix windows installation correspond à cette partition : 
_4: Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED 8.0 GB disk0s4_
Le mieux serait de la supprimer par la commande :
*diskutil eraseVolume free space disk0s4*
Puis de redémarrer et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## rodymcfly (15 Septembre 2016)

ok, merci, j test en espérant que ca me le plante pas ;-()


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2016)

Croisons les doigts.


----------



## rodymcfly (15 Septembre 2016)

HS pendant que les mises à jours w10 se font : j'ai vu qu'on rebootais de w10 à macOS via l icone bootcamp en bas à droite vers l'heure, mais pour rebooter de macOS à w10, y a pas plus simple que de tenir appuyer ALT ? j'ai vu le truc de choisir le disk de demarrage, mais j trouve ca bof
et si le mac est eteint ?
a++ merci tous, si tout ok, je ferais un récap de ce qui a fonctionné


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2016)

Le plus simple me parait quand même la touche ALT lors du boot.
En mettant comme disque de démarrage celui sur lequel tu travailles le + souvent.


----------



## rodymcfly (15 Septembre 2016)

ok, juste pour ma culture perso :
y  a pas moyen de faire un raccourci sous macOS comme y a un icone bootcamp sous windows qui permet de redemarré en macOX
merci pour ta disponibilité


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2016)

Perso je ne connais pas, mais ça doit peut être pouvoir se faire.


----------



## rodymcfly (15 Septembre 2016)

BINGO
ca marche
je te ferais bien la bise, mais bon .....
j'ai viré la partition puis j'ai du coup agrandi sosu macOS celle de macOS avec ce que j'avais libéré
a +++++ un grand MERCI à toi


----------



## rodymcfly (15 Septembre 2016)

ma SOLUTION
pour mettre w10 via bootcamp j'avasi des erreurs au moment ou j'indiquais à windows la partition ou il devait s'installer
du coup je supprime cette partition, je la choisi pour installer windows et je ne la formate pas, je fait suivant
là il me mets une erreur sur la partitions EFI
j'éteint, je boot en choissant ma clé usb/cd ou il y a windows (pas en .iso, mais en bootable)
j'arrive au choix des partitions, là il a créé celle pour windows et d'autres, je les supprime toutes (sauf bien sur celles d'origine du mac(du coup je les avais noter au départ) et et je refait suivant en mettant en surbrillance la partition non formatée
ca a marché, allez comprendre pourquoi
la fois d'avant, en faisant presque pareil, j'avais plus le boot sous macOS par contre
a ++ merci les forums


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2016)

Pour la bise on attendra de se connaitre plus.
Pour le reste, content pour toi.


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2016)

Alors là, j'en suis comme deux ronds de flan devant une telle méthode.


----------



## rodymcfly (16 Septembre 2016)

ben le problème c'est que la seule solution qui a marchée, toutes les autres via tous les tutos et avec des variantes de formatage etc  n'ont rien données
Apple dit de débrancher les matériels thunderbolt branchés si on a un des messages d erreur de partitions, mais j'en ai aucun de branché, ils disent de recommencer le formatage, je l'ai fait 10 fois
franchement là je vosi aps d ou ca peut venir vu que j ai réinstallé au moins 5 fois le mac pour etre sur qu il soit nickel


----------

